# Leisure Battery - Good Deals ?



## Coulstock (Sep 2, 2008)

I discovered recently that I've got a wimpy Varta 75AH Leisure battery fitted depite my Rapido handbook saying I had a 85 AH . 

A fellow Rapido 741 owner tells me he's got a 110 AH fitted. I saw a 110 AH Leisure battery yesterday in Halfords which will fit in my battery box nicely at £139.99 - any recommendations where to look for good Leisure battery deals 

Thanks

Harry


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Coulstock said:


> I discovered recently that I've got a wimpy Varta 75AH Leisure battery fitted depite my Rapido handbook saying I had a 85 AH .
> 
> A fellow Rapido 741 owner tells me he's got a 110 AH fitted. I saw a 110 AH Leisure battery yesterday in Halfords which will fit in my battery box nicely at £139.99 - any recommendations where to look for good Leisure battery deals
> 
> ...


Hi Harry,

I can't help you on any good deals, but I can recommend Elecsol batteries as a worthy replacement. 
Elecsol
Scroll down the left side of the page to "our products" and click on "batteries". You'll have to do a search for a good deal on them, if they take your fancy.

Jock.


----------



## oilslick (Oct 3, 2007)

*halfords - expenslve!*

I bought my leisure battery from a motorhome dealers in Newport (cant remember which chain it was) for half the price of halfords (and it seems ok!)

Do check the date code on them though, because I have seen 3 year old batteries being sold as new


----------



## welshtust (Jun 9, 2008)

Motorworld was 1/2 the price of Halfords and our local Caravan Camping shop was cheaper again, think I paid £45 for a 85.


----------



## Kelcat (Apr 20, 2008)

I had a second 85AH fitted for about £65 so Halfords does sound pretty expensive.


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

Halfords are expensive. I paid £70 for a 110ah from a local battery supplier - 2 year guarantee. Halfords was one of the places I rang and nearly fell off my stool when they quoted £140. Most places were between £65 - £90

Ring around is my best advice (and don't forget to ask what guarantee period is).

JohnW


----------



## Jean-Luc (Jul 21, 2005)

IMHO what is second best for leisure battery applications is a battery described as 'semi-traction' with a known reputable brand name. The best is a 'traction' battery but these are relatively speaking very expensive and often only available in two or six volt configurations and would only justify themselves if extensive off EHU with regular deep discharge is anticipated. An example of this type of battery is those used in golf carts.


----------



## Alfa_Scud (Sep 27, 2006)

*Lucas*

Morning Harry,
I got one off fleabay a while ago - a Lucas 110Ah. If you type in item number 280300919539, it should show up. £65 plus a tenner p&p or if you live near Rochdale you can pick 'em up.
I got one because Rochdale's not too far to take it back if something goes wrong, & they have a trade counter, not just trading from a living room!

So far, so good, but just check the dimensions & the position of the terminals, i was replacing a 75Ah one, & this only just fits, plus the terminals are t'other way round!!


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

I replaced the 2 x 110s on my van in Dec and paid £65 each from jacksons of old arley Nr Cov. they had a 10% off day and so had 12 quid off the £130.

Most caravav dealers will quote about the same price.
the old lead acid ones i had on were still going OK after 6 yrs but didnt want to chance them failing when i needed them.

Phill


----------

